
HN Experiment: We'll design and build your MVP, you set the price - niico
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSd66methrN3vopIgtehmVB1RwALt8pNdZe7da2YsHbxIepTcw/viewform?usp=sf_link
======
niico
During this quarantine, at our design studio we came up with this
goal/experiment:

We want to launch 5 new startups by June and we will take care of the whole
process: from branding to UI design to building a web-based MVP.

Though we normally charge ~$12-20k for a job like this, for this experiment we
want YOU to set the price.

Pitch us your idea on this Google form and let's do it!

